# Silly pic



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

I took this of my horse today and thought it was kinda silly.. Post silly pics of your horses!!!


----------



## All4Crystal (Aug 19, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks!! oh i also updated on my DAY 1 Forum!!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

lol I like this picture of my boys at play xD









They're hilarious because they run around like idiots kicking out at eachother and rearing and bucking but never even actually touch each other.
It's so funny to watch.


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

Haahaa .. kinda looks like rearing horse is about to get knocked out...lol


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

lol Kainne is pretty lucky, Buddy is too old and stiff to kick out too far..K can be a real pest sometimes. They're so silly xD


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

These are two of my favorite sillies:


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

hahhaaa those are GREAT!!! How funny!!


----------



## All4Crystal (Aug 19, 2010)

I love them all! The last one is great. 
I don't have any recent ones. Here is one of Crystal...she loves to come begging for cereal.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

What a fun thread! I have a NOSE!


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

hahaha thats so cute though .. have they ever really enetered your house like umm hurry up with that treat!!...lol


----------



## All4Crystal (Aug 19, 2010)

KatCashen said:


> hahaha thats so cute though .. have they ever really enetered your house like umm hurry up with that treat!!...lol


Lol she'd come in with her front legs only. Keeps her butt out. I never actually tried to make her walk in. It probably wouldn't take much. 
They are funny though. Our gelding is so persistent he'd stand in front of the door for an hour to get a mint. Doesn't paw, just patiently stands there. Sometimes he is trying to figure out how to open the door with his mouth. Or they keep peaking through the window.


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

hahaha thats adorable .. watch one day your going to wake up with him standing over your bed like say MOM WHERES MY MIIIINT!!!...lol


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Why is it that I find nose pictures so hilarious? XD

And this one... he was being very naughty on our walk and kept spooking so I had to circle him but he took full advantage and grabbed some grass while we were at it. I think he was putting me on that he was upset just to steal some food! :lol:


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

haha what a lil trickster... 
its the peek a boo horsey...lol 
hes a purdy boy!!


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Hehe, I have another nose pic to add.

Penny my old QH/App, always looking for food


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

I know I wanted a close-up, but ....










I do have a zoom lens!!

:lol:


----------



## All4Crystal (Aug 19, 2010)

RedHawk said:


> Hehe, I have another nose pic to add.
> 
> Penny my old QH/App, always looking for food


I loooove this one! Cute.


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

Haha Nose pics are awesome!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

i have a pic of my horse laughing...bu it didnt work


----------



## Tessa T (Aug 6, 2010)

The nose knows! Lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Now THIS is what you call funny!
tess was yawning and i just managed to take a pic at the right time lol


----------



## All4Crystal (Aug 19, 2010)

Lol! That's a good one!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

well Tess thought the photos were funny!


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

Hahaaa looks like tess is laughing!!!


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

Love the laughing horse!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Love silly pics, these are great guys! Let me find some of mine... and warning, I tend to go overboard sharing photos...


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Chey, those are freaking hilarious!!!!


<---- Avatar pic. My boy, Toby Keith.


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

AHHAHAHAAAA OMG Chey .. hahaa those are awesome.. haa my favorite is the last pic.. frealing hilarious!!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow some of these pics are hilarious!!!
I have a few 





my boy is such a dork LOL


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

Hahaa looks like hes about to throw up the hay..lol


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

that's what I was thinking lol It looks like he hates the hay!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

TESS LAUGHS AT YOU!!!!!


----------

